# Misty Mountains tainted by Melkor?



## Ithrynluin (Apr 23, 2005)

> _The Silmarillion; Of the Coming of the Elves and the Captivity of Melkor_
> Long and slow was the march of the Eldar into the west, for the leagues of Middle-earth were uncounted, and weary and pathless. Nor did the Eldar desire to hasten, for they were filled with wonder at all that they saw, and by many lands and rivers they wished to abide; and though all were yet willing to wander, many feared rather their journey's end than hoped for it Therefore whenever Oromë departed, having at times other matters to heed, they halted and went forward no more, until he returned to guide them. And it came to pass after many years of journeying in this manner that the Eldar took their course through a forest, and they came to a great river, wider than any they had yet seen; and beyond it were mountains whose sharp horns seemed to pierce the realm of the stars. This river, it is said, was even the river which was after called Anduin the Great, and was ever the frontier of the west-lands of Middle-earth. But the mountains were the Hithaeglir, the Towers of Mist upon the borders of Eriador; yet they were taller and more terrible in those days, and were reared by Melkor to hinder the riding of Oromë. Now the Teleri abode long on the east bank of that river and wished to remain there, but the Vanyar and me Noldor passed over it, and Oromë led them into the passes of the mountains. And when Oromë was gone forward the Teleri looked upon the shadowy heights and were afraid.



Is it reasonable to assume that since Melkor raised the Misty Mountains, these perhaps had a more evil 'touch' to them than mountains raised by the good Valar?

Yet, later on, Rivendell was founded in the shelter of these very mountains and the Eagles, the servants of Manwë, nested there also. The Dwarves had their most renowned kingdom in Moria and the smiths of Eregion made their abode at the East gate.

On the other hand, the main hive of the Misty Mountains orcs was at Mount Gundabad, and they seemed to have comfortably made their abode throughout these mountains. As did the Balrog...perhaps there was a reason why it chose a place created by its former master for its hiding place?

Then, there is also the evil will of Caradhras, and the Watcher in the Water...

So, do you think that the fact that Melkor made these mountains left any of his influence on them, or do you feel they are much like any other inanimate thing, regardless of who made it, 'neutral' in nature?


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 23, 2005)

An interesting question. I will give some quick thoughts on the matter.



> Is it reasonable to assume that since Melkor raised the Misty Mountains, these perhaps had a more evil 'touch' to them than mountains raised by the good Valar?


We also know that Melkor spread his power and influence throughout the matter of Arda. It is also believed by some that when you make something you leave a little of yourself in it. So it seems reasonable that Melkor may have left more of himself in the Misty Mountains than anywhere else in Middle-earth west of Beleriand.



> Yet, later on, Rivendell was founded in the shelter of these very mountains and the Eagles, the servants of Manwë, nested there also.


Rivendell contained the 'Last Homely House East of the Sea' and therefore would be near the Misty Mountains by necessity. As for the Eagles, they nested in other mountains raised by Melkor in Beleriand. The Dwarves knew nothing of Melkor or Orcs when Durin moved in and the Elves of Eregion were more concerned with the Dwarves than Melkor who was by then no longer a problem.


> On the other hand, the main hive of the Misty Mountains orcs was at Mount Gundabad, and they seemed to have comfortably made their abode throughout these mountains. As did the Balrog...perhaps there was a reason why it chose a place created by its former master for its hiding place?
> 
> Then, there is also the evil will of Caradhras, and the Watcher in the Water...


To work backwards, I rather think that the evil will of Caradhars was more to do with the Balrog than Melkor.
In the FotR we are told that


> *The lodes lead away north towards Caradhras*, and down to darkness. The Dwarves tell no tale; but even as mithril was the foundation of their wealth, so also it was their destruction: they delved too greedily and too deep, *and disturbed that from which they fled, Durin's Bane*.


However, the question of just why the Balrog chose that part of the world is not answered and so perhaps Melkor's influence was the reason and this may be is also why the Orcs became so much at home there.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 23, 2005)

Gothmog said:


> Rivendell contained the 'Last Homely House East of the Sea' and therefore would be near the Misty Mountains by necessity.



Why would this be a necessity? Couldn't it have just as well been further to the East? I suppose it was founded where it was because of strategic reasons mostly.



> As for the Eagles, they nested in other mountains raised by Melkor in Beleriand.



Aside from Thangorodrim, I forget which mountains Melkor raised in Beleriand. 

Regarding eagles, it may be interesting to speculate that they took up their abode in the vicinity of a great bastion of power, likely one that would hold out the longest, e.g. in the First Age the Eagles settled in the Echoriath which was right next to Gondolin (or where Gondolin would eventually be), and in the Second Age and onwards, they perched close to Rivendell and Lorien.


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 23, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Aside from Thangorodrim, I forget which mountains Melkor raised in Beleriand


I missed out a commer. It should have read " As for the Eagles, they nested in other mountains raised by Melkor, in Beleriand."

It was intended to show that where the Eagles nested could not be taken as evidence either for or against the influence of Melkor. As you said, being close to bastions of Elvish power such as Rivendell and Lorien probably had more to do with where they nested.


> Why would this be a necessity? Couldn't it have just as well been further to the East? I suppose it was founded where it was because of strategic reasons mostly.


Yes it was founded there because of strategic reasons. However, that concerns where Rivendell was founded and not the description of Elronds house. Had Rivendell been further to the East then it would have had to be East of the Mountains also or it would make no difference to this discussion  If that were the case then a different house would have been called the "Last Homely House East of the Sea" So again as with the Eagles, I think that it does not show either way as to influence of Melkor on the Misty Mountains. Of course, the fact that Orcs were in the Misty Mountains may have had something to do with the continued existance of Rivendell in that place after Sauron was thrown down at the end of the Second Age.


----------

